# Heater Usage



## GIZ (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi. I have a question about heater use and I am running a 400 W heater that seems to be on all the time , would it be more efficient to run a 800 W heater , it is hooked up to an a apex el , i’m heating about 300 gallons of water through the sump !


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I would use 2 400watt over 1 800watt. This way if one fails the other is still working. And it also means that one heater doesn't have.to work as hard as two together.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

mmatt said:


> I would use 2 400watt over 1 800watt. This way if one fails the other is still working. And it also means that one heater doesn't have.to work as hard as two together.


Agree, also suggest using a controller for both heaters as a safety precaution, the controller will shut off incase of over heating.


----------

